# Winter tyres



## slow Al (15 Sep 2007)

I'm looking for recomendations for the best winter tyre to use on my winter road bike, mainly in the wet.

Many thanks in anticipation,

Slow Al


----------



## ash68 (15 Sep 2007)

I use marathon plus in the winter for puncture protection as much as anything, but also good in the wet.Sizes range from 700x25 up to 700x38 around £39 a pair ]Not the fastest tyre in the world but if reliability is what your after I'd choose them.


----------



## AcademicX (15 Sep 2007)

I use Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase tyres all winter, they are a good compromise between puncture resistance & rolling resistance. I've got Schalwbe Marathon Plus tyres on the commuting bike but find them 'sluggish'. I suppose your choice is dependent upon what you want out of the tyre............

The Bontrager's are currently on offer at All Terrain Cycles at £10 (+ next day delivery at £3.99).


----------



## slow Al (16 Sep 2007)

Thanks for your replies, I have gone for the Ultra Gatorskins

Slow Al


----------

